

Apple's Walking A Thin Line On Antitrust - mbateman
http://www.businessinsider.com/apples-mobile-ad-blockade-probably-wont-result-in-antitrust-suit-but-apple-is-walking-a-thin-line-2010-6

======
maxharris
If you haven't figured it out by now, here it is: antitrust law is an
inherently arbitrary and unjust thing designed to cut down any company that is
successful. This should make you angry - how might you feel if your company
(the one you built painstakingly, by strict adherence to the trader principle:
value for value, without force or fraud) is attacked this way a decade from
now?

------
iamdave
>The analysts' preliminary view is that it is unlikely the DOJ/FTC will bring
an antitrust suit against Apple.

So in other words, this article was just fluff? Like calling your IT
department at work just to say "Hey there IT guys, just wanted to let you know
that there isn't anything wrong with my computer".

Come on.

